
Protobot generates random product and service ideas - DerWOK
http://protobot.org
======
DerWOK
I'm not affiliated with that site. Just stumbled upon it.

Also funny the disclaimer: "This site uses Google Analytics, honestly just in
order to satisfy my personal curiosity about who visits it. More info" press
"Cool" to close.

